# Magnet and Smores



## amundb (Dec 15, 2006)

We got Magnet from the pet store at the mall atthe end of September, so we're guessing he's about 4 months old orso. We love his many different colored spots...one spot onhis mouth, the back of his neck is a lighter brown, his ears are adarker brown, a black dash pattern down his back, and if he holds histail down, there's gray down there. He loves cardboard,doesn't like carrots, and looks to get into trouble...mainly by hoppingup on the couch and pooping on purpose. He also likes pants,feet, and sweatshirt hood strings. He lives in his own littlemansion in the apartment, and gets to come out for hours at a time whenDaddy gets home from work. He can also be the most annoyingbunny in the world if he wants to come out and can't by grabbing holdof the wire of the cage and shaking with all his might (we have to keepthe door shut with wire). He loves lounging around...hisfavorite spot to flop is right in front of the front door on theceramic tile. He's got a little leash and a sweater daddymade for him out of the sleeve of an old sweater...he's not too keen onthe outdoors yet (he's only been out a few times). He lovessniffing the vacuum cleaner and isn't afraid when it's on, but freaksout hearing dishes clink in the kitchen.

Aren't I so cute?











Can you please let me out and let me play?





The bunny mansion





OMG please take this off me and let me back inside!





The relaxed Magnet










I love to eat everything!










And finally some bunny kisses for daddy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi, your Magnet is adorable. I love his sweater, very smart idea.

Nice home you built for him. I look forward to seeing many more pictures.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## SpiritedBunnie (Dec 16, 2006)

Magnet is soo adorable I love the first pic ofhim, and the one where he is outside in his sweater andleash. I tried putting one on my rabbit he hated itlol. Looks like you got your self a sweet boy.


----------



## amundb (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, the story behind the sweater is thatpicture is of the first time it was on him. Apparently he wasso confused as to what was going on he didn't move and let it be puton...we haven't tried it on since because it hasn't been that cold toneed it when going outside. The harness has been fought acouple times since then, so I'm sure the sweater will be too.But we got the picture while we could!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Magnet sure is a gorgeous bunny,he has the most cutest little face and he looks SO adorable :inlove:

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of this spunky little guy 



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Dec 16, 2006)

He is so cute!


----------



## shye (Dec 17, 2006)

:inlove:im in love!!:bowoh the cuteness!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 17, 2006)

What a cutie!!! He looks a lot like myFlower, with that kind of stripe and the pattern around theeyes. She was supposed to be a lop, but got stubborn, anddecided that she wanted uppity ears instead.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 17, 2006)

That isonecutiepatooty! Congrats on your new bun. Lots of fun tocome for you! More pics!!!


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Dec 18, 2006)

*amundb wrote:*


> Yeah, the story behind the sweater is that picture is of thefirst time it was on him. Apparently he was so confused as towhat was going on he didn't move and let it be put on...we haven'ttried it on since because it hasn't been that cold to need it whengoing outside. The harness has been fought a couple timessince then, so I'm sure the sweater will be too. But we gotthe picture while we could!




Awww poor bunny he obviously didnt like the sweater!

Sorry, i dont agree with 'dressing' animals up. especially bunnies.

He is a cutie though


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 25, 2006)

he is such a cutie!!!:mrsthumper:

i love the spots on him!!:headflick:

Celine:happybunny:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 25, 2006)

Ohh i think we need more pictures of this very very handsome guy! 

I just love this little guy :inlove:



cheryl


----------



## amundb (Jan 23, 2007)

No new pictures, but an escapeattempt! My fiancee usually lets Magnet out for a little bitin the morning while he's taking a shower before he goes towork. Today he didn't, and he got out of the shower and founda bunny sitting on the top of the couch, just staring at the bathroomdoor. How can you be mad with a face like that?Well, he gets home from work tonight, opens the door, and a white blurgoes streaking back into the cage...hmmm. How can a bunnyknock 6 binder clips off the cage, 2 of which wrap all the way aroundthe bars of the NIC cubes? It's a mystery...we're going withhe was actually that determined and we'll have to find some other wayto hold the cage shut for now. Magnet is in bunny prison fortonight, because during his day of freedom, he pooped on the couch, andsomehow managed to get into a corner protected by a fence behind thevacuum cleaner and chewed up the carpet. We have our ownlittle Houdini on our hands.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 23, 2007)

Magent is really quite a cutie. 

As for the escape attempts, I use carabiner clips to hold my cage doorin place. I got mine at target on clearance, but they'rereadily avaliable.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 24, 2007)

I love the name :bunnydance:! I've never heardof a pet called Magnet before. Remind me to steal it and use it for oneof my animals one day :zoro

He's too cute!:inlove:


----------



## amundb (Feb 7, 2007)

Alright, an update on Magnet, the escapingrabbit. Fiancee hasnt gotten around getting different clipsto keep Magnet in the cage, but he's been home for a couple days andMagnet has had free roam (of the room he's allowed to be in.Brian's gone out for hours at a time, and decided to leave Magnetout. A few successful days go by, Magnet has been out andhasn't chewed the carpet, hasn't pooped or peed on the couch, hasn'tdone anything else bad at all. We think he probably justsleeps all day anyways. 3 successful days of thisbehavior. Can anyone guess where this is going?

Yesterday, Brian gets home from work, and Magnet is hiding under thecoffee table. The wireless keyboard is on the floor (where itwasn't when he left in the morning). Upon further inspection,Magnet has apparently gotten behind the cabinet where all the tv stuffis plugged in and gone to town on ALL of the wires backthere. Phone charger, laptop docking station power cord, Xboxpower cord, tv power cord, everything. Phone and laptop cordsare now dead. TV and Xbox cords still work, just chewed on. 

Magnet has found the loophole in the law, because any other cord aroundthe room, stuff he doesnt have to go behind anything to chew at, hasnot been chewed on at all. We've told him enough times not tochew on it, so he got the idea. Not once have we told him notto chew on any of the other wires, because we "thought" there was noway he could get back there to chew on it. There's a cornershelf where the tv sits on, with a hole in the back for the cords to godown behind to be plugged in. There's a small end tableunderneath that the xbox and laptop get plugged in, but there's onlyabout 8 inches of space in between the shelf and the table.The table is placed flush against the corner of the room, so it can'tbe accessed from either side. The only way to get to thecords is to get into the 8 inches of space. Guess weunderestimated our little bugger.

Oh, Magnet's just fine btw, a little full from eating all therubber/plastic. He's got his hay now, and is on lockdown inthe cage (held closed by zipties, he hasn't chewed through any of thoseyet). Clips will be purchased asap.


----------



## Haley (Feb 7, 2007)

I never saw this blog before, Magnet is adorable! I love this pc:






Look at that little darling! 

Oh, and check out our bunny 101 in the resource center, theres a threadon bunny proofing that has suggestions for covering up wires. Theresthis plastic tubing that works great for covering them. Also, usingthose NIC panels to block off areas works great as well!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 7, 2007)

Naughty Magnet! But how could you be angry at a face like that? 

Keep an eye on him to make sure he's eating, drinking, peeing andpooping normally. I hope he didn't ingest much during hischewing rampage.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2007)

*bunsterlove1969 wrote:*


> *amundb wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, thestory behind the sweater is that picture is of the first time it was onhim. Apparently he was so confused as to what was going on hedidn't move and let it be put on...we haven't tried it on since becauseit hasn't been that cold to need it when going outside. Theharness has been fought a couple times since then, so I'm sure thesweater will be too. But we got the picture while we could!
> ...


Heh. I like it! My dog prances when we put her clothes on.Usally sweaters cause she is so tiny and the temps drop. Sheloves them she drags them over to us so we can put them on.



By the way that is my fave picture.


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 7, 2007)

ohhh, he is sooooo cute!!! i love his ears and the dots on him.

he seems to take that little sweater leash fine, does he?

my bun maomaochiu hates anything put on him


----------



## amundb (Feb 26, 2007)

Magnet is going in next week to getneutered! Soon after, we're going to look around at theshelters/rescues for a nice female companion so he isn't so lonelyduring the day.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you have any updated pictures of Magnet? I'd love to see what he looks like now.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## amundb (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll see if I can get some this weekend when I'm down visiting


----------



## amundb (Mar 4, 2007)

Coming soon....new pictures of Magnet! They should be up tomorrow!


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 5, 2007)

That is one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen! I love his markings. What a nice house he has!


----------



## amundb (Mar 5, 2007)

Magnet at his best...looking cute, being annoying, and playing dead!! :bunnydance:


----------



## amundb (Mar 5, 2007)

Oops, forgot a few...and the cutest ones at that!

Must....stay....awake!






Do you have something better than this hay?






Ummm, Daddy? Put me down please?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG, he's so cute.

I can't get enough pictures of him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh Goodness! You couldn't be more appropriate in the title of this thread! 






So, Magnet's not spoiled at all, ey? 

The picture of Magnet kissing Dad was great! 

Don't you dare try to tell us he gets into trouble!:nonono: Once he gets you and your fiance properly trained,you'll see he wasn't the one that was the trouble maker...it's alwaysthe bunny parents that are wrong. 

He sure hit the jackpot with you and your fiance! Congratulations on your new Boss.


----------



## amundb (Mar 6, 2007)

Magnet's getting neutered today! Briandropped him off at the animal hospital yesterday, surgery today, andwill get picked up tomorrow. Now we won't have a bunny thatcharges for any leg that comes within sight!

Coming soon, maybe this month, maybe next month, a new friend for Magnet...:inlove:


----------



## amundb (Mar 8, 2007)

Magnet is home from his surgery, and is nolonger afraid of car rides. He's discovered there's somethingfar scarier than that. His cage got an update while he wasaway (to make it sturdier), so I'll take another pic of it thisweekend. He's glad to be home!


----------



## snork_maiden (Mar 8, 2007)

glad to hear he's doing well. he's such a sweetie!

XxX


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 8, 2007)

He is a wonderful little guy :bunnydance:


----------



## amundb (Mar 15, 2007)

Playin in the tunnel

Can you spot the bunny?





Was that him?





There he is!





Bunny butt!





Play with me or I'll eat your favorite sweatshirt!





Mid-leg dance





Fine, don't play with me 





I'm king of the box





Pouty Magnet


----------



## amundb (Mar 15, 2007)

Introducing....Smores! Magnet's newlittle buddy to play with...well, one day when Magnet stops being madat us for bringing home a new bunny and learning not to be mad at thelittle guy. Smores is from the same pet store we got Magnetfrom...we tried the shelter route, but there weren't any single rabbitsat the nearby ones. Smores gets his name from the chocolatecolor with white roots, and some white spots on his back, just likemarshmallows. He's about 10 weeks old, still has some growingto do, and makes you sick with his little head bobbingroutine. Picks his head up...curious...wait, I'm scared now,put my head down. Wait, curious again, pick it back up, putit back down.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww Smore is adorable!! So is Magnet!!

:inlove:

Good luck with bonding!


----------



## amundb (Mar 15, 2007)

Can a mod please change the thread's title to "Magnet and Smores"? And the subtitle to "A Story of Two Minilops"?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

:shock:

Smores MINE!

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 15, 2007)

Awwwww ........they're both so cute!!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## amundb (Mar 15, 2007)

Ut oh, I'd better go heighten the securityaround him. Not that I worry too much, he's the one annoyingMagnet by biting on his cage. I think he can defend himself.:zoro
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:
> 
> Smores MINE!
> 
> :bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## amundb (Mar 29, 2007)

The latest on our two minilops...Magnet isslowly learning not to kill Smores...Smores on the other hand reallydoesn't get how to interact with Magnet. They've had a coupleof dates in the bathtub, but Magnet reeeeeallly hated that idea (heactually ran away when it came to getting picked up. So we'retrying the kitchen floor, neither of them really go in there, and itdoesn't require picking them up to go in there. Magnet didput his head down a couple times to get groomed by Smores...but thatonly lasted a couple of seconds before Magnet lost his patience andwent to nip Smores. Oh well...very slow progress with thesetwo. Hopefully they'll be at least friends, if not goodfriends by the time Smores goes to get neutered. In themeantime, some pictures for everybody....

What do you mean, I have to share playtime? Sigh...







Hey, what are these toys? What happened to my enormous box?









The bathtub date:









General Smores pics...he's getting old and getting gray spots on his face and all along the bottom of his body 





















Smores had a bit of poopy butt that got stuck to his fur...he doesn'treally know how to clean himself yet, so he needed a little buttbath...he's better now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2007)

All I have to say is ADORABLE, ADORABLE AND ADORABLE. They will make a beautiful couple once they are bonded,

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Awwwwww !!!!! 

They're just too cute for words...though it's taking time, I'm gladthings are going as well as they are with bonding thus far. 

Love and hugs!

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 30, 2007)

Aww they are such a cute pair!:bunnyheart:bunnyheart Both at the top of my bunnynapping list! So watch out...:witch:


----------



## amundb (Apr 3, 2007)

Good news on the bunny front...we've hadgrooming/snuggling! Of course, it's only been Smores lickingMagnet a little bit, but better than nothing, right? Magnetis getting a little more patient with Smores, and when we weren'tpaying that much attention to them, we caught them snuggling (I'll dlthe picture tomorrow).

There is one thing we don't get about bunny behavior...they have sharedplaytime, and Magnet loves to go into Smores' cage, eats his hay, hisfood, drinks some water, and might poop a little in the litterbox. We've repeatedly told him no, chased him out, but hestill does it. He did it so much that we closed the door onhis cage and left him in there for a while and put Smores in Magnet'sbunny mansion (he's too scared to go up the ramps so he just stays onthe bottom floor). Is this behavior ok, or is there somethingwe can do to stop it?

Overall, progress is being made, slowly but surely. :highfive:


----------



## amundb (Apr 3, 2007)

As promised here's the "snuggling" picture..also some of Magnet laying next to the heater...he must have been cold


----------



## wax32 (Apr 5, 2007)

Your bunnies are very cute! I love Magnet's markings. :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww lovely!:inlove: Pebble lays against pipes too.

Can't really help with the bonding questions, haven't really had that yet...it's all to come though:?


----------



## amundb (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone for a Guinness? Brilliant!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

Wow!! Magnet looks a lot like my bunny Wrigley!! :shock:

He is sooo cute!!


----------



## mezeta (May 9, 2007)

Awww soooooo cute


----------



## amundb (Sep 28, 2007)

The latest on the bunny front...Magnet and Smores haven't been getting totally along. They'll be good for a few weeks, snuggle and groom each other, play in their box. But then they'll have a scuffle. It's been happening more often recently, but we have no idea what the cause of their disagreements could be. We're pretty sure Smores starts most of the fights and Magnet defends himself. They'll even lay next to each other for an hour and out of nowhere, we hear the telltale sounds of a scuffle. So they've been getting separate playtimes, but there's only so much time in the day. Any suggestions?

Also, Smores does not like us at all it seems. He won't respond like Magnet does to the treat box being shaked and come running. If he has his way, he'll go hide in the box and we can't get him out. We can't ever pet him...we get one pet and he runs away. If we're lying on the ground, he might come up to us and investigate what we're doing, but go to touch him and off he goes. Magnet is the complete opposite. He loves body rubs and will happily melt into the floor.

Here are lots of pictures though...

Chillin in the tube





I am King...bow to me!





Aaahhh, nice cold weight to lay my head on





Pulling the crispy chew off the hanging toy





Double DBF





Pet me slave!





Alright, I'll groom you this once.





This is about the closest Smores will get, and that's only cause I have a banana slice in my hand





Snuggle





More snuggle





Who's interrupting snuggle time?





Don't flop any further over Magnet, you might fall off!





Battle over the good water bottle!!





Fluffy bunny tail!





Such a tough life





Snuggle in the kitchen





So sleepy





Treat?


----------

